
I run a Silicon Valley startup – but I refuse to own a cellphone - charlieegan3
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/11/steve-hilton-silicon-valley-no-cellphone-technology-apps-uber
======
synthesissoft
I too don't own a cell phone since 2001 and everything is just fine. I feel
relaxed, but not carefree, and not happier. I don't run a SV startup....,
that's a big difference!!

